# Testicles dry and crusty?!



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all, I just noticed that my dog's testicles look a little weird. It's dry and 'crusty.' I don't really know for sure if they're swelling or not. He's not showing signs of fever/lethargic anything, and he's not licking excessively.

Our vet isn't open until Monday. 

Anyone has experience with this?? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It could be just dry skin or an irritation of some kind from something that irritated his skin. The vet would know more.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Ok, I suppose it can wait till Monday!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

See Selzer? , it is good to check all body parts. In this case I would put some vitamin E oil on them before we go outside (to keep him from licking it off) a few times a day and see if that works.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Wolfy dog, do you suppose I can use olive oil instead?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

McGloomy said:


> Wolfy dog, do you suppose I can use olive oil instead?


 That's a good moisturizer as well but I think vit. E has more healing power. You could squeeze a Vit. E capsule in a teaspoon olive oil if that's your favorite oil. I use vit. E oil on my own elbows and it works great.

Off topic but anyway: I was also advised to use it on freshly healed scars by gently massaging it across the scar to prevent scar tissue from adhering to underlying tissue. That made a huge difference in my scar from my own back surgery so I guess it will work for dogs as well.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Okay, thanks guys for the suggestions! I'm gonna do it now


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you take him to the vet for this you may get the advice to neuter him. My WD once had an embedded tick on his testicle. Again, good that I check their entire bodies (Selzer). Took him to the vet and of course they initially told me that neutering wild be a good idea since they knew I wasn't going to breed him..... I kept my fingers crossed when they took him to the back and I couldn't come along. So on any surgery consent form I have to sign, I write in capitals 'NO NEUTERING'.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Poor guy, that looks uncomfortable =(


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Testicles are something, due to location, that your dog can lick and heal on their own! I had an intact male from around 8 months of age until he was about 12 1/2 years old...never once did I examine or attempt to put lotion on his testicles. Do what you think is right, but if your dog is not showing an unusual amount of attention there, chances are you're worrying over nothing... Just my 2 cents

I don't think Vitamin E would hurt anything, just why do you feel the need? In any event, tomorrow is Monday so you can ask your vet...good luck!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks Tim, Katsu and Wolfy. Eugh yeah... Probably will tell me to have him neutered... But it's the same vet that agreed with me that we should wait. And no he's not showing any discomfort whatsoever. I did read that rubbing coconut/olive oil might help. So we'll see. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I do want to add, now that I remember. My mother's GSD mix had allergies to fleas and certain types of grass where if he got bit or laid in the wrong grass, his skin turned black and leathery. Last I visited (two years ago, I think) his entire "package" was black and crusty from his allergic reaction to either fleas or the grass in the back yard. I felt bad for the guy, but it didn't seem to really bother him. 


Anyways, I hope the vet has some advice for you today.


----------



## Delee107 (Jun 16, 2020)

Did you find out what was causing this and how to treat it? My boy has the same problem. We just noticed it this morning.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@McGloomy did you ever figure it out?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My boy had this a couple of times. The first time I had the vet check because my boy was licking them raw and red. He said he had no idea what might be irritating them but best to put boy in a collar and let them heal. Also when he comes in from playing in the yard to gently cleanse the area with a soft damp cloth. Well my boy would have none of that but he did learn that he enjoyed a quick shower after coming indoors. (my poor bathroom) I also snuck a little antibiotic cream on them just before bed time. I could tell when they were sore because I would find some discharge on his bed. When the bed no longer had stains I knew he was healing up. Now I just keep an eye on them in case he gets bitten by chiggers or whatever else it was that set it of.


----------

